# Perception Caster



## D_Hood87

ok i have been reading and reading up on kayak fishing and im sure its the direction i want to go...my question is- the caster by Perception dose it live up to all the hype im reading and would anyone recommend it for a first kayak buy?? if not what would be the best all around first fishing kayak.. 
i will be using it mostly in the salt but also some fresh
oh and dicks has them for $600 and from the people i have talked to they sell/sold for $800 

thanks for the advise in advance. 
Donald Hood


----------



## Too Busy

don't have enough information to offer an opinion.
How big a person are you? How old? Fit?

A caster is a good boat. Not as fast as a Tarpon, but more stable.
Not as stable as an OK Prowler, but faster.

I'm currently fishing a Perception Search 13 and thinking about swapping it for a faster boat. I've fished out of a 17 foot touring yak, so I'm not too worried about flipping or reentry if I do spill.


----------



## justinfisch01

I would look around at the "for Sale" parts of this forum and others like KFS and you usually can find some real good deals on used boats. I payed $500 for my boat but was considering a Caster b/c of the price. I am happy I bought used and go more boat for my money


----------



## NCSrfsh

justinfisch01 said:


> I would look around at the "for Sale" parts of this forum and others like KFS and you usually can find some real good deals on used boats. I payed $500 for my boat but was considering a Caster b/c of the price. I am happy I bought used and go more boat for my money


I found a nice used Malibu X-factor on craigslist for almost half the price of a new one. The nice thing about buying used is most of the time you get a few things with it that you have to buy if you bought new. Just think about what your going to spend to outfit your yak for fishing. I've spent more on that stuff than what I paid for the kayak. Fish finder-$90. Battery and box-$40. Kart-$70. Add a Hatch- $50. Additional hardware and glue- $30. Roof rack attachments- $100. Trailer ( once I figured out I didn't want to lift a 65-70lb yak, plus now the wife wants one.)-$275. Outfit the trailer to haul 2 kayaks and fix the lights-$100. Anchor kit from Bass Pro( I know I spent to much for what I got). $40. Scotty rod holder-$25. Paddle and rod leashes- $10. I know I'm forgetting something, but thats just what I've spent so far. I still need a fishing kayak specific PFD-$90. A dry suit-$800. Hand operated bilge pump-$20. A paddle float-$20. A stern light-$40. OK, so thats $830 I've spent over the $600 I paid for the kayak. Let's say I forget the dry suit for right now and just wear my waders, that's still $130 more, plus the cost of the NEW (can't be used) kayak for the wife. Oh yea, I'll have outfit it. Is it worth it? Your darn right it is! I got the yak in September and only had it on the water 3 times. Once since I've done most of outfitting. There is no turning back now. I'm addicted.


----------



## Ed K

Appomatox River company has Heritage Redfish 12's for $600 new and the 14 for $650. They are '08 models but brand new.


----------



## SPECKS

I have a Redfish 12 and have paddled with a few guys that have Casters. Heritage seems to be a sturdier yak, drier ride, and tracks alot better than the Caster as well.


----------



## D_Hood87

thanks guys for the info..i am 5'6" 130lbs and 22 yrs old i am an avid fisherman and i do alot of fishing by my self either b/c other ppl bail due to weather or they are working either way i'm going to be taking out alot and i need something that isn't going to wear me out before i get to fish...i don't know if this helps at all with opinions..

im going to check out ARC and see what i can figure out
thanks again for the help/advise
Donald


----------



## D_Hood87

OK i have decided to but a Heritage Redfish the only thing to figure out now is the 12 or 14...which has the most bang for your buck?? are the perks of the 14 worth the extra cost for a novice kayaker?? and are there any major differences in construction, storage, stability, ease to paddle?

i know these are probably novice 101 questions but i have a very tight budget and want to buy right the first time

and Ed K were the redfish from ARC the angler editions? i haven't been able to get ahold of them yet so i don't know
thanks again
Donald


----------



## Ed K

some of them were but htey can add the rod holders and anchor trolley to the regular one in about 10 minutes the only thing you don't get is the sticker that says Angler. I think the length is going to be partially dependent on where/what type of water you are going to fish. They can answer your questions for you they are closed on sunday and monday.


----------



## Too Busy

I'll take a 14 over a 12 in every situation except river fishing swift water. I'll take the shorter boat then because of dodging rocks and obstructions drift fishing. I want something that turns on a dime.

Nearly all of my fishing is slow water. Coastal rivers, flats, tidal basins, and a few trips into the ocean. The longer boat tracks better, is noticeably faster, and handles swells and chop I get on windy days and when the powerboats are out in force.


----------



## louie

Is there a big difference between the Perception Caster, Search 13 and tarpon 120. The search and tarpon look very similar. They both look a little nicer than the caster. I also noticed that the Caster only has two drain holes. I will mainly fishing the shoreline on Lake Erie (MI) and Huron River in Flatrock MI.


----------



## Too Busy

louie said:


> Is there a big difference between the Perception Caster, Search 13 and tarpon 120. The search and tarpon look very similar. They both look a little nicer than the caster. I also noticed that the Caster only has two drain holes. I will mainly fishing the shoreline on Lake Erie (MI) and Huron River in Flatrock MI.



I've had all 3. I like the Search 13 the best of the lot. 8 scuppers, 2 molded in rod holders, and a pretty dry ride.

Now if you throw a W/S Ride 135 into the mix - it wins IMHO


----------



## huckfinn38

Appomattox has some Tarpon 120's at $650 right now.


----------



## D_Hood87

thanks for the info guys i will be doing mostly ocean and bay fishing with some fresh water here and there...from what i have read the 14 will suit most ocean needs, which is where ill be doing most of my fishing. and i got ahold of ARC today they have some waiting on me to come see so hopefully ill be making the drive up there tomorrow...so as long as the 14 will handle better in the ocean i think thats the way im going to go.. and if anyone has any other input for me to take into consideration please let me know...PLEASE!!! i want this to be the correct choice


----------



## Rocks&Reds

I just got a perception caster two days ago, looks to be a good boat but I have not had it in the water yet so I cant give you a report yet, might put it in next week for a trail run I'll post something then!!


----------



## D_Hood87

thanks Rocks&Reds let me know how everything is..
has anyone seen redfish kayaks in the color blue?? are they as bright as the photos on the site or are they a little duller?
thanks 
Donald


----------



## SPECKS

I have know of a few with Caster leak problems as well. Whatever the color always lean toward visibility... some people still act as if you don't exist out there.


----------



## Ed K

The blue is not real bright, but I haven't seen it on the site just on the kayak nice looking color but visiblity could be an issue.


----------



## D_Hood87

well i ordered the blue one from ARC with 4 flush mount rod holders 1 scotty mount anchor and trolly..visiblity shouldnt be a problem, i think, i have ordered a blaze orange flag with light 36" tall and reflective tape on the boat and paddle and a bright PFD...when i get it im going to go and try it out, are there any other items or gear that i should buy or take with me that someone first getting into kayaking would most likely forget? any tricks to getting more storage out of the space given to work with? i have seen many people fishing from yaks and it seems they have almost as much gear with them as i would have on my hydra sport...haha...thanks to everyone, the help has and is helping me more than one would think. im sure im going to have some more stupid questions.

thanks 
Donald


----------



## Too Busy

D_Hood87 said:


> well i ordered the blue one from ARC with 4 flush mount rod holders 1 scotty mount anchor and trolly..visiblity shouldnt be a problem, i think, i have ordered a blaze orange flag with light 36" tall and reflective tape on the boat and paddle and a bright PFD...when i get it im going to go and try it out, are there any other items or gear that i should buy or take with me that someone first getting into kayaking would most likely forget? any tricks to getting more storage out of the space given to work with? i have seen many people fishing from yaks and it seems they have almost as much gear with them as i would have on my hydra sport...haha...thanks to everyone, the help has and is helping me more than one would think. im sure im going to have some more stupid questions.
> 
> thanks
> Donald


Sounds like you ordered a VISIPole from Yakattack. i love mine.

Put 3 PVC tube on a milk crate w/ plastic zip ties. Throw your odds and ends in plano boxes and put them in your milk crate.

stuff I carry all the time
4 sizes of circle hooks
3 sizes of jig heads
a few packs of soft plastics - jerk shad, DOA shrimp or Gulp shrimp in natural and rootbeer
1/2 oz egg sinkers, split shot
a few spinner baits, rapalas, mirrodynes
cast net
bait bucket
3 rigged rods; bait under a popping cork, bait carolina rigged, and a plug rigged and ready to go. if I'm not getting anything on the plug I'll switch to what's hot on the 3rd rod either carolina rig or popping cork
VISIPole w/ blaze orange flag
I also carry a dith bag w/ dry clothes, cell phone, snack bars, water, first aid kit, signal device


----------



## mud

Too Busy said:


> I've had all 3. I like the Search 13 the best of the lot. 8 scuppers, 2 molded in rod holders, and a pretty dry ride.
> 
> Now if you throw a W/S Ride 135 into the mix - it wins IMHO


absolutley! I sold my 16ft CC and got a tarpon 160I and sold it for my ride 135 and havent looked back since. Sweet ride and nice and stable for my 6'4" 225lb frame. Thinking of slipping a trolling motor just to extend my range but I have stood up in my ride and paddled around and casted. Do lots of research on kayaks and the areas you will be fishing as certain yaks are better for certain waters and situations. I went with the best all around and saw that the ride 135 fit me and my budget.


----------



## mud

D_Hood87 said:


> well i ordered the blue one from ARC with 4 flush mount rod holders 1 scotty mount anchor and trolly..visiblity shouldnt be a problem, i think, i have ordered a blaze orange flag with light 36" tall and reflective tape on the boat and paddle and a bright PFD...when i get it im going to go and try it out, are there any other items or gear that i should buy or take with me that someone first getting into kayaking would most likely forget? any tricks to getting more storage out of the space given to work with? i have seen many people fishing from yaks and it seems they have almost as much gear with them as i would have on my hydra sport...haha...thanks to everyone, the help has and is helping me more than one would think. im sure im going to have some more stupid questions.
> 
> thanks
> Donald



sounds like you got all you will need just make sure you get a good set of lip grippers as those are an excellant tool for our trade. Good luck out there man ARC is a good place with a bunch of good guys that hooked me up with my ride 135 and I couldnt be happier


----------



## D_Hood87

yeah i have fished most of my life and i never set foot on a boat with out a pair of lip grippers or dehookers(got the scars on my finger to show why) and ARC has been nothing but great to work with and i also couldnt be happier...well im going to get the redfish 14 tomorrow AM and ima give it a test run/fish out in lynnhaven so ill have somthing to report tomorrow...I DONT THINK ILL BE ABLE TO SLEEP TONIGHT!!! thanks again for all the help guys it went a long way


----------



## D_Hood87

ok i took my Redfish 14 out today in the Great Bridge Locks(got home to late for lynnhaven) i had a blast. landed two pups about 18"-20" released them. paddled around for a while trying to get the hang of things, i was really fighting my self at first. this kayak is about 100% more stable than i thought it would be, and when i got the hang of it pretty fast too! had some big boat wakes come by me and it just rode up and over with no problem...this is the best investment i have ever made, my fishing is limitless now!!! im working about 10min from lynnhaven tomorrow so im going to head out that way and see what i can do


----------



## pier_man0909

pretty work, congrats


----------



## fshn_brb

Congrats on the purchase. A bunch of us will be out in Lynnhaven or Rudee this weekend. Feel free to join the floatilla.


----------



## Ed K

I saw your boat sitting in the store Saturday morning looked like a nice setup, glad you caught fish.


----------



## D_Hood87

yeah i couldnr be happier with it, i took it out again today to a private pond we have a lease on and man i didnt think a 6-7lb bass could take me for a ride like that. i cant wait to hook into a monster spade out at Chesapeake Light this summer. speaking of the light tower, anyone ever tow the yak behind the boat and then get in it and fish(ches light is a heck of a paddle out) just wondering... and about joining the floatilla just let me know when and where and ill be there just have to let the misses know im working COUGHfishingCOUGH...haha i also have a milk crate rigged with 4 PVC rod holders with plenty of room for gear, cooler, bait cooler so i think i have everything to be ready to fish


----------



## D_Hood87

ok i have read alot about kayak fishing in the ocean and i have one or two questiond....first off how many of you have a fishfinder/GPS or VHF radio equipt on your yaks...and second is it really a MUST b/c when i go out im usually going to be with other people...and how would i get power to them if i did install them....and the biggest question is if for some reason i do turtle the yak will my new investments be good for nothing but the trash pile?


PS fishin brb do you know where and when yet?


----------



## D_Hood87

OK i guess no one has either of them on their yaks....so i guess the only other thing i have to add to my posts in this thread is i think i need a longer shaft on my paddle, i either keep hitting the side of my yak with the shaft or i have to lift it so high that i get drenched by the water from the drip rings, so if anyone else has any ideas besides adding a lot of weight to get the boat lower in the water I'm more than open to suggestions..thanks guys


----------



## D_Hood87

OK i have had the Red Fish 14 out every day since last Sunday mostly fresh water some salt out by the OV Pier, this thing is awesome i can stand and sight fish and it did very well in 3ft swells...IMO if anyone is thinking about getting a their first kayak the Red Fish 14 is a great idea, i couldn't be happier!! the only concern i have is i had a monster bass pull me across a submerged rock pile and gave me a few good scratches on the bottom...now i know their bound to happen but do scratches effect the speed/tracking of a yak? probably a stupid question but i just was wondering...thanks again guys ill see ya out there


----------



## SPECKS

Heritage is the way to go... I have a Redfish 12 that was used and had some rash on it. In the months I've had it its gotten quite a bit more. Rocks, oysters, pilings and boat ramps will scratch it up eventually... it happens. Just don't drag it on the keel across parking lots ect. and you should be fine. Not an expert on paddling but it could be technique... some days I get dripped on more than others. I fish salt only so no FF for me. I use charts and plain old scouting at low tide for depths and structure. If it is a toss up between the FF or VHF... get the radio first as I'd rather know someone was coming to my aid as opposed to how deep the water was I capsized in.


----------



## D_Hood87

thanks SPECKS gives me a little peace of mind on the scratches...now i just need to figure out how and where to mount the VHF and get power to it, how would i mount a battery securely in the yak? and where would be best as to not throw the balance of the yak off?

maybe i need to start another thread but i didnt want to have too many going on the same general yak subjects...


----------



## mud

the search function on this site works wonders. Just type in some key words and you will get more info than you think. I always use it before asking any questions or starting new threads. Works well just try it!!


----------



## Too Busy

search function is your friend.
also check out a couple of "rigging" specific forums
http://www.kayakfishinggear.com/
http://www.texaskayakfisherman.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=53
http://www.sckayakfishing.com/phpBB3/viewforum.php?f=43
http://atlantakayakfishing.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=3&sid=2b847709f56aba80ad00c4622171f89e

If it isn't already on one of these, it doesn't exist.


----------

